#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Bali for singles. Are there options?

## impact

Other than bringing a Thai girl with me, what are my options to keep me warm at night? Thank you.

 :sexy:

----------


## kingwilly

if you are staying in Kuta you'll find plenty of squirrels.

find them in bars and clubs in the evenings.

I've heard that they are possessive, so try not to butterfly too much.

----------


## Bones

Besides Kuta go to club 66 on Legian for free-lancers or any of the clubs in Sanur - Sanur is the most popular place for hookers, and is where any of the touts in Kuta will take you if you agree to let them take you to a whorehouse. there are loads of whorehouses there where they line up 30 or so girls for you to choose from  :Smile:

----------


## Mr R Sole

Ah the choice in good ol' Indo'...personally they are sexier than Thai birds they have curves, tit's and an arse..some thai girls are lacking seriously in that dept' my wife excluded. 
Maybe indo ' birds just like their food more and aren't uptight about their size 0!!!!

----------


## impact

What are the prices like? Recommended hotels? I appreciate any advice. Thank you.
*I will do some research of my own too.

----------


## kingwilly

> What are the prices like? Recommended hotels?


plenty of hotels, prices range from 100,000 to 1,000,000 rups per night. depends what you want.

----------


## Bones

If you want something mid-range, Agung Cottage on legian street in Kuta is central and has an excellent pool area with bar.

Personally, i would fork out a little more as you can stay in a beautiful place for less than $50 per night. I forget the names, but there are some very nice hotels that are beach front on Legian that are 10 times better than anything in Thailand for the price.

----------


## impact

I appreciate the advice. I am going next week for 1 month to escape the Songkran madness. Anyone know any good websites/forums and long stay hotel deals and/or guest houses? I'm living in a very nice south Pattaya hotel for 17,000/month all included. I'm trying to find comparable in Bali.

I'm also curious about the prevalence of English, where to change your money. Should I bring baht or merely withdraw from the ATM? If I bring cash, where to change? Any other tips for a newbie? I will do my own research too

Thank you for all your help.

----------


## plorf

Do at no case bring Baht!! If calculated indirectly from Indo Rupee to CHF back to Baht I get an exchange rate of around 1:320, but I haven't seen a single direct exchange rate better than 200 Rupee per Baht. English is more widely spoken than in Thailand. Almost everyone can scrape a few words together and otherwise they just point you in the right (!) direction, something that hardly ever happens in Thailand.

----------


## kingwilly

> Anyone know any good websites/forums


Not really. 








> I'm also curious about the prevalence of English,


everywhere.




> where to change your money.


dozens of money changers in bali., but be sure to count your change.




> Should I bring baht or merely withdraw from the ATM?


I'd use ATM. They only accept crisp notes. baht or dollar. in fact some series of US dollar they will refuse anyway.




> If I bring cash, where to change?


Money changers. dozens on every main street in Bali, with sign boards and rates out the front.




> Any other tips for a newbie? I will do my own research too


only use bluebird taxi, there is a window at the airport building for this.

taxi's as a rule NEVER have change. 

be very careful about buying drugs on Bali.

----------


## kingwilly

> Almost everyone can scrape a few words together and otherwise they just point you in the right (!) direction, something that hardly ever happens in Thailand.


only in the main centres of Bali, out side of that English is just as bad/nonexistent.

----------


## plorf

^ Yes, but like I said, since road signs are pretty rare there I would just stop in any village, ask for the place I want to go and they would point me in the right direction, often accompanied by a few simple explanatory words.
And really, don't bring Baht.

----------


## impact

I've been talking to girls in Bali online and they seem very receptive to meet up and "show me around." Their written English is very advanced and eloquent. They seem to exhibit knowledge beyond the borders of Bali. It's such a nice change from some Thais who only know their one language and know next to nothing about anything other than all things Thai. Even then, several cannot speak their own language properly (ie: mixing up R and L).

I'm really looking forward to this virgin Bali visit and in all honesty, I hope I like it more than Thailand. I need a break!

----------


## impact

I am getting a lot of hits from Jakarta even though I've listed my home town as Bali on my singles profile. Maybe Jakarta is the pussy capital?

----------


## plorf

Well the girls you'll be meeting with most likely not be Balinese anyway ;-) They're Javanese or from elsewhere in Indo.

----------


## Thai Pom

> only use bluebird taxi, there is a window at the airport building for this.


Thanks for this KW, I will be a first time tourist there in a couple of weeks.

----------


## impact

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> only use bluebird taxi, there is a window at the airport building for this.
> 
> 
> Thanks for this KW, I will be a first time tourist there in a couple of weeks.


I'll be there as a first timer too. Should anyone want to meet for a beer, please PM me.

----------


## impact

Hello from Sanur which is a very quiet escape from Bali central like Kuta and Legian. I have had no trouble meeting girls and everything said above has held true: the girls speak excellent English and are quite curvy. I'm living near the Hyatt hotel in Sanur for the rest of the month. Indo immigration only allows up to 30 days at a time unless you want to pay a bribe but then only for an additional 30 days. What is it with these 3rd world countries? Why not just let us in to invest and purchase and ameliorate their 3rd world status with our $$? I don't get it. Anyway, the girls are great. Not as money hungry as the Thais.

----------


## kingwilly

> I'll be there as a first timer too. Should anyone want to meet for a beer, please PM me.


Bali only? Coming up to Jakarta at any stage ? 

I'll be in Bali mid June if you're still around then.

----------

